# What a Greater Country this could be



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe I drank the kool aid, but I believe Trump Wants to do what's best for our country. But like a poor dog infested with fleas he can't get anything done, because he's always defending himself from attack. Everyone knows the fleas Trump has to deal with, the democrats, republican's, the media and on and on and on. 
I can't help but wonder what if all the people attacking Trump where focusing that much time money and effort in doing what's best for our country? How everyone working together would solve, or at least greatly improve our country for everyone. Isn't that why we put them into office in the first place? 
It's almost June and there is no sign of them letting up, cause their not. It's easy to see they are going to hogtie Trump every day he's in office. 
Easy to see what's more important to these politicians, country or playing political tag. These are the people all of us put into office, and its gonna take all of us to make things right. 
Damn shame Trump will never be allowed to show what he could do, I think he would improve our country a lot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The political elite were always in it for the biggest contributor to enrich themselves. Trump just might drain the swamp and expose them or worse end the gravy train. remember that the elected official's job is to get re elected, not to do the right thing for the people or the country.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

It is politics. They must answer to their handlers. The handlers want disruption and confusion. That is what they get, it is a shame, until it stops nothing is going to get done.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gunn said:


> It is politics. They must answer to their handlers. The handlers want disruption and confusion. That is what they get, it is a shame, until it stops nothing is going to get done.


The Stop is Coming!

Wake up and Stop!

Nothing moves until truth is spoken by the elitist MSM instead of fake news and lies!!!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Just f-ing STOP!!!!

We are the Mules!!!

Stop and sit Down now!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Maol9, slow down and keep your NATO stuff ready.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Moonshinedave my friend don't give up hope just yet. President Trump is new to all this BS but I think he is starting to understand. Even if he isn't allowed to do one more thing in office he has still done a great service to this country. He's pulled back the veil and shown all of us exactly who our enemies are. Most of these screaming Liberals are just puppets being used but now we see who is pulling the strings. We now know who most of the RINO's are, we now know the media is never, EVER to be trusted and we know the Liberals want nothing more than to destroy this country and re-build it how they see fit. This isn't just Trump's fight it is ours as well.

The Liberals can yell and scream, jump up and down, stomp their feet and hold their breath until they're blue. Sure they think they are getting somewhere but they don't know one important thing, WE THE PEOPLE are using the tactic of waiting until we see the whites of their eyes.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

This is your last chance!

They are building a Robot Economy as fast as they can to get rid of your Dumb Asses!!!

Wake the [email protected] UP!!!

You will never have more power than you do right this minute!!!

National American Working Peoples Strike starting July 4th until July 11th!!!!

Spread the word!!! We are done!!!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Maol9, slow down and keep your NATO stuff ready.


It is ready no worries there.

I have to be true to my Dad. He wouldn't sit by on the sidelines and watch this shit go down and I won't either!

Remember it is all your fault BTW! :bow:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I maintain that our power is still at he ballot box. The truth is most people know much more about their favorite sports team than the people running the country. Politics never interested me either, that's my fault, perhaps our fault? We've blindly allowed these self serving snakes to crawl into office. "Everyone's representatives is at fault except mine", that's a problem, find out what the people in Your district are doing, then spread the word good or bad, you explain to people, then ask to talk to as many as they can, its not just one vote if you can influence others. 
We shown a flicker of hope last election, with Trump's victory even though they were shoving Hillary down our throats. Let's let it be the beginning of us taking back our country. Learn the facts, learn who's who, and what they stand for, then enlighten the politically blind. Explain that just voting for that "D" or "R", cause that's what daddy did was how we got into this mess.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> I maintain that our power is still at he ballot box. The truth is most people know much more about their favorite sports team than the people running the country. Politics never interested me either, that's my fault, perhaps our fault? We've blindly allowed these self serving snakes to crawl into office. "Everyone's representatives is at fault except mine", that's a problem, find out what the people in Your district are doing, then spread the word good or bad, you explain to people, then ask to talk to as many as they can, its not just one vote if you can influence others.
> We shown a flicker of hope last election, with Trump's victory even though they were shoving Hillary down our throats. Let's let it be the beginning of us taking back our country. Learn the facts, learn who's who, and what they stand for, then enlighten the politically blind. Explain that just voting for that "D" or "R", cause that's what daddy did was how we got into this mess.


Not only do people not care to pay attention to politics in general they are ignorant of the workings of government. No idea of the requirements of a particular elected office. Add to it that many do not look at voting records, charactor, donors. The masses think they know it all with an r or d designation any facts be damned. Many do not bother to even go to the polls. Just like religion, many people can not discuss politics rationally. Instead they become extremely angry if your dare disagree. Tese arguments become emotional and intense rather than factual and application of any logic. Just a general observation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The real power is NOT at the Ballot Box as it once was. The swamp of DC is too infested with Evil Anti-Consitutionalists who have discovered they can get insanely wealthy from the money they extort from US.

The REAL POWER lies in WE-THE-PEOPLE...if WE choose to wield it.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Trump was always about making money for himself and his rich friends. Drain the swamp is what he says then appoint a bunch of Goldman Sacks bankers. Put a woman in charge of Education that wants to do away with public schools. She wants to use public money for private schools. She runs a loan company that loans money to Students- recently changed a lot of rules to remove protections from student borrowers and make it easier for companies like hers that loan money. 

If you have not realized by now what he is doing you will. He says a lot of things so much so that you cannot believe him. Instead watch what he does. 

So far he has done a lot of things for show signing pieces of paper that were all for show - telling an agency to do this or that - something he could have done without the paper and the signing ceremony. He has met with a lot of folks and perhaps some of that will eventually lead to something good. But it is mainly for show. 

A president may set the tone but for the most part cannot "do" anything themselves they have to have the Congress pass laws to 'DO" things. The Congress was incapable of keeping the lights on and it is not getting any better.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

^^ You sound just as bad as the Media if shit ain't looking any better after a year or 2 then by all means bitch all you want till then sit back and enjoy the roller coaster.
For Gods sake it is not exactly the easiest job in the world give him time to work stop being a gimme gimme gimme right frickin now citizen.
Patients young Jedi


----------



## actvlsnr (Dec 26, 2016)

Je might do do something of it weren't for that itchy Twitter finger. Most of the issues and investigations he has brought on himself by having a big mouth. I understand that it is his style to speak up. That is a good thing but not listening to the advisers you hire is plain stupid. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

actvlsnr said:


> Je might do do something of it weren't for that itchy Twitter finger. Most of the issues and investigations he has brought on himself by having a big mouth. I understand that it is his style to speak up. That is a good thing but not listening to the advisers you hire is plain stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Bingo! The analysis of the day: Itchy twitter finger.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

After First 4 Months in Office, President Trump's Economy Thumps President Obama's Economy Bigly

interesting bunch of facts you won't see published by MSM ....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> After First 4 Months in Office, President Trump's Economy Thumps President Obama's Economy Bigly
> 
> interesting bunch of facts you won't see published by MSM ....


Think of the state of the union if everyone (in Washington) was paddling with Trump instead of against him. Find out who your reps are and if they are part of the problem, vote their asses out of office, till then, email or call them and tell them your gonna vote against them, and urge everyone you know to do the same.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

It would certainly help if Trump wasn't such a tool. He is constantly defending himself because he constantly makes stuff up.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Facts are it was Trump or Hildabeast. If your thinking you would rather have the beast go get your head checked or just proudly wear the red star. I just chatted today with a man who lost his business and is liquidating assets because of the Keyan's war on coal. Shutting down the mines resulted in having no one to buy mining equipment. That was a bunch of jobs lost that are not going to be replaced. That wasn't a Congressional vote it was bureaucratic over regulation with the consent and signing of "worthless paper orders". Yet it destroyed an awful lot. Reversal has come a bit late for many. But at least something may rise for the ashes. You think something better with the Clinton's? They were not going to stick it to you? Really?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Armed Iowa said:


> It would certainly help if Trump wasn't such a tool. He is constantly defending himself because he constantly makes stuff up.


is that you CNN?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

6 months to a year will determine this administrations success or failure, and perhaps, this once great Republic as well.


----------

